# Retolexing - Fender Concert II



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just picked up a Fender Concert II. 


Additionally, does anyone remember the Champ 12 I 'redid' a few months back:










Well, I think I'm gonna have to 'redo' the Concert II. Not sure exactly what I'm gonna do yet, but I have a feeling in the end, I'll know for sure if 'blondes' do indeed have more fun.

Pics to follow...


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*PIX: Pre-tolex removal*

Ok, I gutted the Concert II cabinet last night and took some pics. As you can see, the tolex wasn't in bad shape at all - only a few minor snags. 




























Just for fun, I also added a 'gut' shot of the amp. A lot of people seem to criticize the internals of this amp, calling it a 'rat's nest', but I don't think it's actually all that bad.










Coming soon: Tolex Removal...


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*PIX: Tolex - Bye Bye!!!*

The point of no return has definately been reached now:










Notice the glue residue that I'm going to have to deal with:










Probably the most labour-intensive part is removing all the residue from the cab:










One thing I found annoying this time around was that chunks (see arrows) of plywood came off with the tolex - something that didn't happen with the Champ 12:










Next up: Remove residue from cabinet and fill pits/gouges created during removal of tolex.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*PIX: Tolex - Glue residue removed*

Ok, just finished getting the cabinet 'tolex ready':










Most of the residue from the glue Fender used for the tolex has been removed and the pits made from the some of the wood being ripped out while removing the tolex have been filled:










The white you see is actually primer. I know it sounds odd to apply primer to a cab that will be covered in tolex shortly, but I didn't want to take any chances with the glue reacting in any bad way with the wood filler:










Take note that I also pre-drilled new holes for the Fender 'dogbone' amp handle that I will be using to replace the original handle.

Coming Next: Tolex will make an appearance (hopefully).


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

What did you use to fill the holes?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> What did you use to fill the holes?


I think the product is called 'Plastic Wood'. It goes on like a paste and it sands like wood when hardened. I've used it a ton during my home renos with no issues.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Sadly I just discover that contact cement does disolve filler. (had the same problem with missing chunks) I didn't prime like you did though. I hope it works out.

J


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Metal#J# said:


> Sadly I just discover that contact cement does disolve filler. (had the same problem with missing chunks) I didn't prime like you did though. I hope it works out.
> 
> J


Sorry to hear about the contact cement mishap - and as you are probably learning, it's a royal pain to clean up once cured. When I did my Champ 12, I screwed it up the first time and had to start from scratch - meaning re-prep the cabinet. I was so annoyed that I was close to throwing the cabinet out my window. I'm glad I didn't however.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Believe it or not bondo is the cat's ass when it comes to filling holes that you intend to then use contact cement over. As a bonus it dries fast and sands easy. We used it fairly often in one of the shops I worked in and covered the sanded surface with melamine and the like.

Lacquer thinners works well for contact cement cleanup.

Matt


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Believe it or not bondo is the cat's ass when it comes to filling holes that you intend to then use contact cement over. As a bonus it dries fast and sands easy. We used it fairly often in one of the shops I worked in and covered the sanded surface with melamine and the like.
> 
> Lacquer thinners works well for contact cement cleanup.
> 
> Matt


Yup what he said. Dries quick too.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Wish I knew the bondo trick earlier. No biggie, odds are this won't be the last thing I retolex. For some reason, I'm finding it quite satisfying making old amps look new.

If no 'surprises' pop up, I should be tolexing tonight. At the very least, have the pieces measured and cut. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just a quick update - tolexing has begun. What a messy, messy job! The corners (especially the top front ones) are a real pain in the behind to do. Hoping to have all the tolex applied tomorrow. Will have pics posted as well (hopefully).


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the done results, that champ with the blue sparkle is teh sex! (as they say)


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Cowinacape said:


> Looking forward to seeing the done results, that champ with the blue sparkle is teh sex! (as they say)


Thanks! Yeah, the final product looked so cool when it was done. I just didn't care for the sound of the gain channel (and that was after the much heralded 'Torres' mode), so I ditched it. 

I decided to go with something a bit more conservative this time. I bought some Fender Custom Shop amp knobs off eBay last week for this amp and they haven't arrived yet - argh!


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I'm curious about what your going to do, keep us posted. I've been thinking about putting my Princeton II into a bigger tweed cabinet, someday maybe.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*PIX: Blonde tolex applied...*

Ok. Not sure if I mentioned this before, but applying tolex is such a gooey mess of a job!!! Thankfully I'm almost done. Looking at the pics below, you'll notice:
- there is packing tape on the amp currently - being used to hold the tolex in place
- I haven't completed the bottom corners yet (but hopefully will be done by tomorrow sometime)
- my living room floor is a disorganized mess

Anyway, on to the pics:










I bought 4 new chrome corners (2 for the front/bottom corners and 2 for the back/top corners).










I still need to re-tolex the 2 back panels. I'll probably get all the tolexing done sometime tomorrow and then take more pictures.

However, even if I get the tolex done shortly, I can't put it all back together again until I find a speaker I like for this amp. The orginal Eminence speaker doesn't seem to suit this amp too well). I'm also still waiting for the Fender knobs. And finally, I'm thinking about getting a new faceplate made (audience gasps).


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

VERY nice work, not sure if it's mentionned...but the main seam..is it at the bottom of the amp?, is it one big piece wrapped around the body basicaly?..again, very nice job


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

You're going to find yourself with a part-time career if you keep this up! Nice job, can't wait to see the finished product. I'd put a Weber Alnico of some kind in there.

Matt


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

al3d said:


> VERY nice work, not sure if it's mentionned...but the main seam..is it at the bottom of the amp?, is it one big piece wrapped around the body basicaly?..again, very nice job


Thanks. 2 seams - both on the bottom where the metal corners are. That way, no seams can be seen unless the amp is upside down. Fender seems to use 4 pieces of tolex on their blonde amps (both vintage and current). I'm guessing that this is to cut costs. I'm using 2 pieces - one for the sides/top and one for the bottom. I think it's a 'cleaner' look than using the 4 seams.




mrmatt1972 said:


> You're going to find yourself with a part-time career if you keep this up! Nice job, can't wait to see the finished product. I'd put a Weber Alnico of some kind in there.
> 
> Matt


I can really see myself doing this on the side sometime down the road. Admittedly, the process isn't as 'smooth sailing' as the pics would lead one to believe. There are times where I'm cursing like crazy. However, when it's all done, it's worth it.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*PIX: Almost there...*

I am definately starting to see light at the end of the tunnel:










I also completed 1 of the 2 back panels (not shown). I won't be re-installing them until the very end however:










As you've probably noticed, I replaced the grillcloth with all-black Fender grillcloth (I thought it looked better with the blonde tolex over the original black/silver/white grillcloth). Also, as mentioned earlier, I replaced the original handle with a Fender 'dogbone' handle - I think it helps out with the 'vintage' vibe:










So far, I've spent somewhere around 20-25 hours on this. It's a messy job (I don't think I can emphasize this enough) - I got adhesive on my sock today - I was annoyed.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm speechless, that's a superb job. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words!

Unfortunately, completion is being delayed for a couple of reasons:

1.) A store with a brand new Vintage 30 chose to not honour a quote they gave me for it 2 weeks ago.
2.) The organization who quoted me $30-50 to reproduce the faceplate today went back on their quote and told me it will be at least $100 to replicate the faceplate.


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

i hate when stores go back on their word. it happened to be a few years ago buying some camera equipment. the amp looks lovely though!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

tonydawe said:


> i hate when stores go back on their word. it happened to be a few years ago buying some camera equipment. the amp looks lovely though!


Thanks. I still have to finish the bottom back panel. The events over the past couple of days sort of killed my motivation. Plus, did I mention that still no knobs? If I don't get them by Monday, I'll contact eBay.

As far as stores renegging - unfortunately, it does happen from time to time. I should have pounced on the speaker when I had the chance. 

On a positive note, the speaker issue has been resolved - I just ordered an Eminence 'Red White & Blues'. I can't wait - should be in by late next week!!!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Quick Update...*

Knobs finally came in - FINALLY!!!

Now, I'm just waiting for the speakers to come in (I bought a Celestion V30 and an Eminence RWB) so I can put 'Humpty Dumpty' back together again :smile:


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Latest Update...*

Meeting with another individual tomorrow to see if they can make me a new faceplate at a reasonable cost.

On a related note, does anyone out there have any suggestions as far as getting a new faceplate for this amp?


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Supa Quick Update*

Speakers are in (Vintage 30 and Eminance RWB). Probably will go with the Emi first. Unfortunately, out of town for the rest of the week so I can't put 'Humpty Dumpty' back together again until next week - ARGH!!!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Mission Complete!!!*

Well, I finally had a chance to put my Concert back together, and here it is (drumroll please)...










It turned out better than I expected. I didn't bother getting a new faceplate made - I got an estimate from a 2nd company that can make them and again, the quote was approximately $100. So I'll pass on that. This thing has already cost me much more than I had hoped. The replacement speaker (Eminence 'Red White and Blues') has made a noticable difference for the better, as far as tone goes.

Yes, all is good, except for a minor reverb issue. Those of you that are technically inclined, please feel free to comment on my follow up thread posted in the 'Amp Tech Section' with the title: "Fender Concert reverb is squealing violently!!!".

And finally, yes - sometime in the near future I may actually do this on the side for others. It's messy and time consuming, but I love being able to make something that looks old and tired look new again. In the meantime, I already have an idea of what I'm gonna do next.

To be continued...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW!! That looks awesome. It's rejuvenated my desire to find a used Champ or Vibrochamp. However the last thing I need right now is another amp. You did a great job. How does it sound??


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> WOW!! That looks awesome. It's rejuvenated my desire to find a used Champ or Vibrochamp. However the last thing I need right now is another amp. You did a great job. How does it sound??


Thanks. Go for the Vibro if you're gonna get a Champ. Avoid the 'Champ 12' unless you find one dirt cheap. The cleans are decent, but the gain channel sounds cheesy, even with the famous 'Torres' mod. I've seen a few VibroChamps kicking around over the past 6 months at fair prices. One guy in TO had one for under $300 not too long ago - it was beat cosmetically, but who cares.

The Concert sounds pretty decent. The clean channel is superb - it reminds me of the Victoria I had this past winter. Many people claim that the Concert has a 'Dumble'-like tone. I didn't believe those claims until I watched a few video clips of Dumble amps on YouTube. On higher gain settings, the gain channel of this amp actually does sound Dumble-ish, but I'm not a big fan of that sound. However, on lower to mid gain settings, it is not difficult to replicate Jeff Beck's tone from the 'Beck Ola' and 'Truth' albums. Actually, it's quite easy. There are definately some vintage Blackface tones contained in the amp at low to medium gain settings.

The reverb is fantastic at all settings. I believe I fixed the problem I was having earlier (cable issue).

Overall, if you're into that Dumble-ish sound and want a hand wired Fender, it's gonna be tough to beat the Concert (aka Concert II) series amps from the early-mid 80's. Especially for the price.


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

I friggin hate tolex... That is to say I hate it when I try to put it on a cab... usually turns out looking something like this...










:bow:You however despite your unorthodox work space have done a beautiful job... WOW... No really kksjur

Thanks for showing us what it should look like.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Thanks all for the kind words*

There will definately be more examples in the months to follow. I just picked up a 2x12 cab that I'll be retolexing before the end of the summer.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Something came up and I will be posting this up for sale soon...as well as a few other items.

Stay tuned...if anyone is interested, please feel free to contact me.


----------

